# Midwest (IL & IN) SQ event calendar for IASCA and MECA, as of 6/16



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

You know, this has been an absolutely crazy year for SQ competitions in Illinois and Indiana. After several years with not many shows (basically only a few MECA events in SE Illinois and SW Indiana, along with a small Slamology turnout) this has happened. If you are anywhere close to the region I invite you to come out to one of the many events coming up. Even if you live farther away, we have a few 3x events coming up that could be worth your while.

_2016 IASCA Event Schedule:_
March 19 - Cartronix, Valparaiso, IN - 1X?
April 9 - Eureka, IL Get together
April 16 - Sound Check & ISQ, Lafayette, IN
May 14 - SQology, Bloomington, IL 2X
May 15 - County Line Pub #1, Sandwich, IL
May 28 - Ride or Die Chicago Richton Park, IL
June 5 - County Line Pub #2, Sandwich, IL
June 11 - Slamology, Indianapolis, IN - 3X
June 26 - TIC Car and Bike Show (Chicago Indoor Soccer)
July 30 - ISQ / Teddy's Burger Joint, Indianapolis, IN - 2X
August 6 - SQology 2, Goshen, IN - 2X
August 13 - announcement pending, IN 
August 28 - Amboy Depot Days, Amboy, IL - 3X
September 11 - Car Show, Pontiac, IL 
September 18 - SQology 3, Bloomington, IL - 3X


_2016 MECA event schedule:_
04/30 Car Wars I Noblesville, IN - 2X
05/15 Unique Sounds Smackdown I Mattoon, IL - 2X
06/11 Slamology SQL Concert Car Showdown Indianapolis, IN - 2X
06/25 Car Wars II Noblesville, IN - 2X
06/26 Unique Sounds Smackdown II Mattoon, IL - 2X
07/24 Shake The Lake I Underwood, IN - 2X
08/06 Announcement Pending - 2X
09/04 Shake The Lake II Underwood, IN - 2X
09/24 Car Wars III - Kentucky (Indiana?) Soundfest - State Finals Noblesville, IN - 3X


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Add an IASCA event...

July 10 - County Line Pub & Grill, Sandwich, IL


----------

